# Jackpot!!!!



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I walked into the Southern States store yesterday and found a 50 lb bag of whole oats for $17.00! The bag is called Triple Crown: Whole Race Horse Oats. I feel like I hit the jackpot considering before I was paying $1.50 per lb. The bag is pure oats, and my meeces are in heaven hahaha :lol: -Anyways, just thought I'd share since it was an excellent buy. I'm pretty sure that you can buy it online as well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's pretty decent deal! I pay a little less at the feed mill I go to, but that's a great improvement over $1.50 a pound.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoo! I don't pay 1.50/lb even buying organic at the Natural Foods co-op! Awesome find, though! Also, I find it odd that there's no Southern States store in my decidedly Southern State. But they have them in IL. :roll:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, what were you buying before? I pay a lot for the oats I get but because I live on a island with no feed store and have to buy from the grocery store. Triple Crown oats were actually considered expensive when I lived on the main land and had horses. Not that I fed oats... but you could get a 50lb bag at my old feed store for less than $10!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, in my town we have 1 horse for every 2 people, which was stated by the county last year - my county is horse country lol, theres a high demand for oats and anything horse related. It's very expensive.. :/

But the up side is that any road you drive down theres a load of horses and cows  They're so pretty. Do you ride?


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah yes, you're in VA! Lucky you!  That's where I'd like to move after my boyfriends orders are done here. Yes, I ride. Unfortunately since moving to this island I have limited chances to though. Before moving here I adopted out my horse of 10 years. It was devastating. But I suppose having mice to occupy my time and energy has helped me deal.


----------

